# Keeping Puppy Safe from Parvo



## rtrdogs (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Our new puppy arrives Saturday. *squeee* 

I've had dogs before but the last time I got a puppy, the Internet was nowhere near as full of information as it is now. (A blessing and a curse!)

So, after hitting Dr. Google, I'm absolutely terrified of our pup getting parvo or some other terrible disease before he's fully vaccinated. He will arrive with his first round of shots and has his first appointment with our vet Tuesday. 

Our yard is fenced in and we don't have any other pets. Can we take him in the backyard to play with us safely this weekend? I've never seen a raccoon or other wild animal other than a snake over a year ago. But there are woods a block away so there's really nothing to say something hasn't found a way into our fence on its way to somewhere else. 

Of course, we would be back there with our pup the whole time but I'm so scared of him getting sick! I don't think I was this nervous when I had my first child. 

I'm going to keep the front yard off limits because you never know what little creature's been traipsing through your yard and we'll wait to take him on walks through the neighborhood for the same reason. The bug guy and the yard man have been in our backyard recently so who knows where their shoes have been. Okay, I'm starting to answer my own question, I think!

What do you think? Can we play with him in the backyard for a little while or should we keep him inside? 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you might like Jean Dodds vac. protocol

__
https://66693331640%2Fdodds-dog-vaccination-protocol-2013-2014%23.VejBb_2FPIV%5B


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Socialization, which includes acclimation to new places is SO important that I wouldn't waste a MINUTE... especially getting a puppy at 12 weeks.

Id make sure you keep him out of places like Petsmart and Petco until he's fully vaccinated (two puppy shots, at 9 and 14-16 weeks) and keep him off the floor in the vet's office, and off the street and sidewalk if you live in an urban area.

That said, many more dogs are euthanized for being poorly socialized than die of Parvo or distemper. Of course, use your judgement, but still get him into a good puppy K as soon as possible, and get him out and about, meeting all kinds of different people and as many safe, healthy dogs as possible as soon as you possibly can!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

__
https://127409843526%2Fpuppy-vaccine-socialization%23.VejIEf2FPIU


----------



## rtrdogs (Aug 14, 2015)

This is such great information, everyone. Thank you!

I'm the same person who stayed inside with my first newborn human kid for 6 months because the Internet scared me to death about leaving the house with him.  (By the third kid you're in Wal Mart at 2 a.m. with your one week old! j/k!!) 

But it's been close to 14 years since we had a puppy and the breeder handed him off to us at 6 weeks. We were none the wiser buying him at such a young age, taking him to potty in the grass outside a fast food restaurant on the way home and dropping by PetSmart to buy him puppy gear. So having so much information at our fingertips this time has been wonderful/scary and I'm sure glad nothing happened to him because it sure could have! 

I appreciate all of the information so we can keep our new pup safe, yet socialize him properly. 

Now can anyone ease my fears about a zombie apocalypse? Just kidding! I read too much but when it comes to this precious fur baby, I just want to do what is best for him!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I took Molly outside with me in our yard before she was fully vaccinated. We would potty of course but also practice walking on leash around our yard. It was good practice for her before she was able to venture out into the neighborhood.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

After 13 weeks you're socialization window starts to close. Karen R is correct. Unsocialization is a greater threat than Parvo.


----------

